# Terrifying Story about Sandy Hook, hate to post it but it has me chilled to the bone.



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Please take the time to read the whole thing. Do people remember what Hitler did to get Germany into war? Didn't he attack but turned it into propaganda and said they were attacked....seem like a stretch? It isn't my friends!

Sandy Hook massacre: Official story spins out of control | Veterans Today

There are just soooo many inconsistencies for me to believe the "official" story anymore.


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

Alot of unanswered questions that we will never find out.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Yup, the story is always changing. I've read a lot of interesting articles and theories. One things for certain though, a lot of innocent children are needlessly gone. sickening.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

That sir is the point children gone dammit


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This would not be the first time such a staged event took place for political reasons. It's not going to be the last, either. I expect more in the near future. Probably even more to tug at our heart strings, more that will lend righteous indignation to the voices of those who are going to try and disarm us.


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Facts are stubborn things; and whatever may be our wishes, our inclinations, or the dictates of our passions, they cannot alter the state of facts and evidence.
~John Adams


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^^^for the win


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

mvan70us said:


> Alot of unanswered questions that we will never find out.


We will find out the results of the unknown though


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

Like I said on another forum, I'm truely, honestly not crying "conspiracy" here, but these recent events (Newtown, New York, etc.) seem VERY conveniently timed with the current administrations "agenda". 

Im just saying it really bothers me that no one EVER REALLY can know the truth about ANYTHING anymore because of the press and media and todays corrupt dishonest people who have the tools and resources to potentially manipulate on a large scale.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Like I say everywhere I go, no, I am not paranoid, they are out to get me - and you, too!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, if the investigation into gun running underpinning the Fast & Furious scheme was actually completed before someone blew the whistle on the conspiracy, it would have shown that the Justice Department had evidence it could produce, that numerous gun shops and gun shows had allowed purchases of multiple "assault rifles" to funnel weapons to Mexican drug cartels, because they had tracked the guns to murder scenes, including one inside Mexico where a federal law enforcement officer had been killed. Therefore, to stem the tide of assault weapons into Mexico, it would be necessary to ban such sales, or ban all such weapons.

I mean, who in their right mind would ever accept as a fact that the U.S. Department of Justice and ATF would be involved in gun running to Mexican drug cartels? It makes no sense. Except, we now know it did happen. And our Attorney General was held in contempt of Congress for failing to produce documents which were subpoenaed, and then the Justice Department, who would enforce such a contempt order, failed to prosecute the head of its own Department, that Attorney General. 

It is a secret scheme that almost cannot be conceived as possible, but it happened. And they got away with it.


----------



## dan.sedulous (Dec 26, 2012)

they can keep peddling their snake oil, and i'll keep watching the gullible believe them.


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> It is a secret scheme that almost cannot be conceived as possible, but it happened. And they got away with it.


I agree, How they were ever able to keep it from blowing up on them we may never know.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mr Ed said:


> I agree, How they were ever able to keep it from blowing up on them we may never know.


A complicit media, for starters.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> A complicit media, for starters.


And a lazy, brain-dead public, as well.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Media turned a tragedy into a witch-hunt on guns. Its getting us real far. Heh. **** em I say.


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

look at this mans channel, full of emotion yes but most of what he says is truthful keep our weapons


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow that was intense


----------



## Puppage (Nov 11, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> A complicit media, for starters.


Exactly right! American Pravda is alive and well.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Sad..


----------

